# NFL : 2008 Playoffs



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,we're now 10 weeks into this season for the NFL.
Playoff time is approaching,and I thought it would be a good time to start a thread about it.
Here is a list of the current division leaders,beginning with the AFC.

*AFC*
East : NY Jets at 7-3
North : Pittsburgh Steelers at 7-3
South : Tennessee Titans at 10-0
West : Denver Broncos at 6-4

*NFC*
East : NY Giants at 9-1
North : Green Bay Packers at 5-5
South : Carolina Panthers at 8-2
West : Arizona Cardinals at 7-3

It has been a roller coaster ride for alot of teams already for this season indeed.
There are plenty of teams still in the chase for a playoff spot at this time.
I just wonder how the standings will look after 6 more games.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

*Week 12: *

AFC South - 
- Tennessee can clinch a playoff berth with: 
a win and a Pittsburgh loss and a Miami loss or tie and a Baltimore loss or tie.

NFC West - 
- Arizona can clinch the NFC West Division title with: 
a win and a San Francisco loss and a Seattle loss or tie.

These are the only teams that can clinch a playoff spot this weekend.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Jets are not winning the AFC east


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Jets are not winning the AFC east


who will ?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Miami


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

*go Titans!!!!!*


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

roadrunner1782 said:


> *go Titans!!!!!*


Detroit Lions might be a trap game


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> *Week 12: *
> 
> AFC South -
> - Tennessee can clinch a playoff berth with:
> ...


ok steelers won so that eliminates titans from clinching this week....cards are the only team now....if that doesnt say what a crazy year this is.


----------



## Steviek (Jun 19, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> who will ?


Hopefully anyone but the Patriots.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

of course the cards are still the cards & blow the chance at being the 1st to clinch.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Jets are not winning the AFC east





dcowboy7 said:


> who will ?





JACKIEGAGA said:


> Miami


good 1. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just heard on the radio that McNabb was not benched in the second half yesterday... when asked by reporters why he didn't play, he said he was unaware there were two halves in a game. /steve


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Miami


There goes that


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Titans are the first team in,with their win over the Browns today.
That win also gave them their first division title since 2002.

http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter/recap?game_id=29728&displayPage=tab_recap&season=2008&week=REG14


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cardinals and Giants are in the playoffs in the NFC.
Both teams clinched their respective divisions this evening,earning berths in the playoffs.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Standings for all teams can be viewed at the following link.

http://www.nfl.com/standings


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Well,we're now 10 weeks into this season for the NFL.
> Playoff time is approaching,and I thought it would be a good time to start a thread about it.
> Here is a list of the current division leaders,beginning with the AFC.
> 
> ...


Thought I would go back and revisit the OP and update the standings.

*AFC*
East : The Jets,Patriots and Dolphins all stand at 8-5
North : Pittsburgh Steelers 10-3
South: *z*-Tennessee Titans 12-1
West : Denver Broncos 8-5

*NFC*
East : *z*-NY Giants 11-2
North : Minnesota Vikings 8-5
South : Carolina Panthers 10-3
West : *z*-Arizona Cardinals 8-5

NOTE: *z* = Division winners
EDIT at 10:44PM CT to update NFC South standings.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Jets are not winning the AFC east





dcowboy7 said:


> who will ?





JACKIEGAGA said:


> Miami


Miami is still alive for AFC East


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I found a playoff tracker/bracket page from CBS Sports a little while ago.Here is the link to that page.

http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/standings/playoffrace/bracket

At the bottom of that page,you will also find information in regards to all of the teams that have been eliminated,along with tiebreaker scenarios for both conferences.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Current seedings for each conference,after Sunday's ( 12/14 ) games.

*AFC*
Divisional
1. Tennessee Titans 12-2
2. Pittsburgh Steelers 11-3
3. NY Jets 9-5
4. Denver Broncos 8-6

Wild Card
5. Indianapolis Colts 10-4
6. Baltimore Ravens 9-5

*NFC*
Divisional
1. NY Giants 11-3
2. Carolina Panthers 11-3
3. Minnesota Vikings 9-5
4. Arizona Cardinals 8-6

Wild Card
5. Dallas Cowboys 9-5
6. Tampa Bay Buccaneers 9-5

The Titans and Steelers have clinched first round byes in the AFC.
Division winners at this time are:
Titans,Steelers,Giants and Cardinals.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

deleted post....the playoff scenarios changed....dont know why....listed below again.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> I found a playoff tracker/bracket page from CBS Sports a little while ago.Here is the link to that page.
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/standings/playoffrace/bracket
> 
> At the bottom of that page,you will also find information in regards to all of the teams that have been eliminated,along with tiebreaker scenarios for both conferences.





dcowboy7 said:


> *AFC Scenarios Week 16 *
> 
> AFC North
> Pittsburgh clinched the AFC North division title and a first-round bye.
> ...


Guys great work


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Guys great work


Thanks for the compliment Jack,it is appreciated.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

*UPDATED*

the scenarios changed midweek for cowboys, panthers, falcons....never saw that happen....well here they are again:

*AFC Scenarios Week 16 *

AFC North 
Pittsburgh clinched the AFC North division title and a first-round bye. 
AFC South 
Tennessee clinched the AFC South division title and a first-round bye. 
Tennessee can clinch home-field advantage throughout AFC playoffs with: 
a win

Indianapolis can clinch a playoff berth with EITHER: 
a win OR 
a tie and a New England loss or tie OR 
a tie and a Baltimore loss or tie OR 
a tie and a Miami loss or tie and a N.Y. Jets loss or tie OR 
a Baltimore loss and a Miami loss or tie OR 
a Baltimore loss and a New England loss OR 
a Baltimore loss and a N.Y. Jets loss or tie OR 
a New England loss and a Miami loss or tie OR 
a New England loss and a N.Y. Jets loss or tie OR 
a Miami loss and a N.Y. Jets loss and Indianapolis clinches strength of victory tiebreaker over N.Y. Jets

AFC West 
Denver can clinch the AFC West division title with EITHER: 
a win or tie OR 
a San Diego loss or tie

*NFC Scenarios Week 16 *

NFC East 
N.Y. Giants clinched the NFC East division title. 
N.Y. Giants can clinch a first-round bye with EITHER: 
a win or tie OR 
a Minnesota loss or tie

N.Y. Giants can clinch home-field advantage throughout the NFC playoffs with: 
a win

Dallas can clinch a playoff spot with: 
a win and EITHER: 
a Philadelphia loss or tie and an Atlanta loss OR 
a Philadelphia loss or tie and a Chicago loss or tie and a Tampa Bay loss OR 
an Atlanta loss and a Chicago loss or tie and a Tampa Bay loss

NFC North 
Minnesota can clinch the NFC North division title with EITHER: 
a win OR 
a Minnesota tie and a Chicago loss or tie OR 
a Chicago loss

NFC South 
Carolina can clinch the NFC South division title with EITHER: 
a win or tie OR 
a Tampa Bay loss or tie and an Atlanta loss or tie

Carolina can clinch a first-round bye with EITHER: 
a win or tie OR 
a Tampa Bay loss or tie and an Atlanta-Minnesota tie

Carolina can clinch home-field advantage throughout NFC playoffs with: 
a win

Carolina can clinch a playoff spot with EITHER: 
a Dallas loss or tie OR 
an Atlanta loss or tie OR 
a Tampa Bay loss or tie

Tampa Bay can clinch a playoff berth with: 
a win and an Atlanta loss and EITHER: 
a Philadelphia loss or tie OR 
a Dallas loss or tie

Atlanta can clinch a playoff berth with: 
a win and a Tampa Bay loss and EITHER: 
a Philadelphia loss OR 
a Dallas loss

NFC West 
Arizona clinched the NFC West division title.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Aside from the obvious already-locked-out teams, there are still so many scenarios possible and so many teams left alive that I've vowed not to try and think about it all until next week, hoping the weekend clears some of it up.

Carolina is basically in no matter what at this point, because I think they would have to lose out and several teams win out... I'm watching for Indy tonight to see if they can clinch a playoff spot. Beyond that, most of the big teams I care about are in... and at least one scenario will not play out until the Jets/Dolphins play the final week.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

HDMe said:


> Carolina is basically in no matter what at this point, because I think they would have to lose out and several teams win out.


this is a fun site:

http://www.sportsclubstats.com/NFL.html

it shows the statistical % chance of each team to make the playoffs.

& if u click on a team it shows even a further breakdown.

panthers have overall a 99.6% chance of making the playoffs.

even if they go 0-2 its still a 98.5% chance.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The NFL's site has a playoffs bracket page up and running now.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80cfd578&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Titans wrap up home-field advantage for the AFC playoffs.

http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter?game_id=29761&season=2008&displayPage=tab_gamecenter


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Current seedings for each conference,after Sunday's ( 12/21 ) games.

*AFC*
Divisional
1. Tennessee Titans 13-2
2. Pittsburgh Steelers 11-4
3. Miami Dolphins 10-5
4. Denver Broncos 8-7

Wild Card
5. Indianapolis Colts 11-4
6. Baltimore Ravens 10-5

*NFC*
Divisional
1. NY Giants 12-3
2. Carolina Panthers 11-4
3. Minnesota Vikings 9-6
4. Arizona Cardinals 8-7

Wild Card
5. Atlanta Falcons 10-5
6. Dallas Cowboys 9-6

The Titans and Giants have wrapped up home-field advantage for the playoffs in their respective divisions.
Teams still in the hunt include the Patriots,Jets and Chargers in the AFC.
The Buccaneers,Eagles and Bears still have a chance in the NFC.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

What a wild weekend


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

And now we'll have the unlikely scene of New England Patriot fans rooting for the Jets to beat Miami the week after rooting for the Jets to lose (which they did). Now New England needs Miami to lose (provided the Pats win) in order to avoid being an 11-5 team missing the playoffs.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

djlong said:


> And now we'll have the unlikely scene of New England Patriot fans rooting for the Jets to beat Miami the week after rooting for the Jets to lose (which they did). Now New England needs Miami to lose (provided the Pats win) in order to avoid being an 11-5 team missing the playoffs.


I root for the Jets as well, and it's disgraceful that a team that was 8-3 earlier this year lost 4 of 5, especially to unexceptional opponents. (And their one recent win was a gift.) Seems like Mangini and company never trusted Favre's ability to throw the long ball, and like to run the offense as if Chad was still here, so what was the point of switching QB's?

They're screaming for Mangini's head hear in NY this morning, especially for some of the coaching decisions he made in yesterday's game, and rightfully so, IMO. The Jets owner loves him, tho, similar to the way Leon Hess loved Rich Kotite years ago. The GM is in a tough spot. /steve


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djlong said:


> And now we'll have the unlikely scene of New England Patriot fans rooting for the Jets to beat Miami the week after rooting for the Jets to lose (which they did). Now New England needs Miami to lose (provided the Pats win) in order to avoid being an 11-5 team missing the playoffs.


I haven't looked at the schedule to see how likely it is, but a Ravens loss would suit the Patriots as well. I 100% agree it would be an absolute shame to have an 11-5 team miss the playoffs when one division is going to have a "winner" with either a 9-7 or 8-8 record (depending upon the San Diego vs Denver game).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve said:


> I root for the Jets as well, and it's disgraceful that a team that was 8-3 earlier this year lost 4 of 5, especially to unexceptional opponents. (And their one recent win was a gift.) Seems like Mangini and company never trusted Favre's ability to throw the long ball, and like to run the offense as if Chad was still here, so what was the point of switching QB's?


Was wondering about that myself. Kind of hard to keep blaming Chad when he has gone to Miami now and taken that team from 1-15 to 10-5 and possibly winning the division in a single season. While Favre does provide both good and bad, you know that when you get him... so what is the point if they aren't going to let him have at it.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The league announced today that it will use the flex scheduling option for 4 games this coming weekend.

1. The Denver @ SD game will move from 4:15 PM ET to 8:15 PM ET for NBC's Sunday night game.

2-3. The Miami @ NY Jets and Jacksonville @ Baltimore games will move to 4:15 PM ET on CBS.

4. The Dallas @ Philadelphia game will move to 4:15 PM ET on FOX.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80d86d4b&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is another playoff picture update,from Yahoo Sports.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ys-08playoffpicture&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The seedings are now set for the NFC.

1. NY Giants
2. Carolina Panthers
3. Minnesota Vikings
4. Arizona Cardinals

Wild Cards
5. Atlanta Falcons
6. Philadelphia Eagles

All but one seed is set for the AFC.
Whoever wins the Denver @ SD game tonight will get the number 4 seeding.

1. Tennessee Titans
2. Pittsburgh Steelers
3. Miami Dolphins
4. San Diego Chargers *

Wild Cards
5. Indianapolis Colts
6. Baltimore Ravens

In regards to the broadcast schedule for the Wild Card games,NBC will have both (AFC & NFC) of next Saturday's games.
CBS will air the AFC game and FOX will air the NFC game next Sunday.
Dates and times are yet TBD for these games.

* = EDIT : Updated AFC seedings at 11:41PM CT


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to say... for as much as was rooting for Miami today, I am sad to see New England miss the playoffs at 11-5. It's a shame that either 9-7 Denver or 8-8 San Diego will win the division tonight and get an automatic spot, but that's the way things are.

With the last round of expansion in the NFL, I wouldn't have minded expanding the playoffs with 1 or 2 more teams since they broke from 6 divisions into 8, thereby taking away what used to be a "wild card" spot and giving it to a guaranteed winner.

On the NFC side, similar shame that Arizona at 9-7 has been guaranteed a spot for weeks (and showed it on the field until today) with nothing to play for because of that weak division. Fortunately, though, on the NFC side all contenders for a wild card spot also tanked so nobody in the running had a better record than Arizona, so no one can complain on the NFC side.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm happy for the Eagles. A month ago Reed benched McNabb and the Philly fans were trying to run both of them out of town. How quickly things change!

As a Giant fan, I sure hope we aren't facing them in 2 weeks. Like the Giants last year, I think the Eagles are the "sleeper" team in this year's playoffs. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that the seedings are finished,here is the TV schedule for Wild Card Weekend:

Saturday,Jan. 3
Atlanta Falcons @ Arizona Cardinals 4:30PM ET on NBC
Indianapolis Colts @ San Diego Chargers 8PM ET on NBC

Sunday,Jan. 4
Baltimore Ravens @ Miami Dolphins 1PM ET on CBS
Philadelphia Eagles @ Minnesota Vikings 4:30PM ET on FOX

http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/standings/playoffrace/bracket


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I have to say... for as much as was rooting for Miami today, I am sad to see New England miss the playoffs at 11-5. It's a shame that either 9-7 Denver or 8-8 San Diego will win the division tonight and get an automatic spot, but that's the way things are.


I never liked the idea of allowing division leaders with either break-even or losing seasons to earn a place in the playoff's. I would not mind if there was some kind of rule which required playoff teams to actually post a winning record( and 8 is not a winning record in my book) . Failure to do so would mean forfeiting your spot. 
As a charger fan, I'm embarrassed by the 8and 8 record and don't feel like they are playoff material but thanks to a crap division, the chargers are there and the New England Patriots will be home..

I really am not excited about the idea of adding another team or two to the playoff scenario. Personally, I would prefer that 4 best records in the conference move on to the playoff's.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> I'm happy for the Eagles. A month ago Reed benched McNabb and the Philly fans were trying to run both of them out of town. How quickly things change!
> 
> As a Giant fan, I sure hope we aren't facing them in 2 weeks. Like the Giants last year, I think the Eagles are the "sleeper" team in this year's playoffs. Just my .02. /steve


I would rather play Dallas during the playoffs.I think the Eagles would be a more dangerous team to play.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> I'm happy for the Eagles. A month ago Reed benched McNabb and the Philly fans were trying to run both of them out of town. How quickly things change!
> 
> As a Giant fan, I sure hope we aren't facing them in 2 weeks. Like the Giants last year, I think the Eagles are the "sleeper" team in this year's playoffs. Just my .02. /steve


I would rather play Dallas during the playoffs.I think the Eagles would be a more dangerous team to play.Don't look at my avatar.I'm a die hard *GIANTS* fan from Central coastal NJ.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

This was a great last weekend for football a lot of different scenarios, Eagles making the playoffs were a big surprise. I am glad Chargers made the playoffs


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

And the coaching carousel begins Jets Eric Mangini, Lions Rob Marinneli, Browns Romeo Crennel all got the ax. Who will be next?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> And the coaching carousel begins Jets Eric Mangini, Lions Rob Marinneli, Browns Romeo Crennel all got the ax. Who will be next?


He says he's happy being on TV, but it looks like Bill Cowher is gonna make a lot of money somewhere next year.  /steve


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

The N.F.L needs to adopt what the NBA finally had sense enough to do last year regarding which team actually gets the home field advantage. The Chargers were below .500 all season, then they finally get to .500 and win their division with an 8-8 record, The reward, they get to host a game against the Colts, a team that went 12-4.

The NBA system for determining the seeding was unchanged* BUT*, in the second round, the team with the better winning percentage gets home court advantage. That way, season long mediocrity *ISN'T REWARDED *over season long excellence.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Steve said:


> He says he's happy being on TV, but it looks like Bill Cowher is gonna make a lot of money somewhere next year.  /steve


A ton


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Pepster said:


> The NBA system for determining the seeding was unchanged* BUT*, in the second round, the team with the better winning percentage gets home court advantage. That way, season long mediocrity *ISN'T REWARDED *over season long excellence.


That's an excellent idea. This way you still get the excitement of division races.

If you went strictly by record, then you would probably need to revert to lumping the whole league together into one each NFC/AFC "division". /steve


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> Now that the seedings are finished,here is the TV schedule for Wild Card Weekend:
> 
> Saturday,Jan. 3
> Atlanta Falcons @ Arizona Cardinals 4:30PM ET on NBC
> ...


here is the rest:

Saturday, January 10
4:30 PM: TBA at Titans (CBS)
8:15 PM: TBA at Panthers (FOX)

Sunday, January 11
1:00 PM: TBA at Giants (FOX)
4:45 PM: TBA at Steelers (CBS)

Sunday, January 18
3:00 PM: NFC Championship Game (FOX)
6:30 PM: AFC Championship Game (CBS)

Sunday, February 1
6:00 PM: Super Bowl XLIII (NBC)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The main gripe I have is that you want the best teams in the playoffs. Now, arguably San Diego is a talented team that underachieved and it coming in hot with 4 wins in a row... but it's hard to argue they are "better" than 11-5 New England who was hitting their stride with Cassel finally.

Oddly enough, the 11-5 Patriots in Brady's first year won their Superbowl to start the dynasty... then missed the playoffs the next year at 9-7 on some final-week tie breaks as well... but then came on like gangbusters and won 2 more Superbowls after that plus last year's 18-1 record losing to the Giants... so I'm not crying too much for them.

I'd have felt worse if Denver had gotten in at 9-7 than San Diego. The Chargers at least lost a couple of close games to good/hot teams (Carolina, Indy) and were robbed of one game early in the season against Denver... so I'm glad it went San Diego's way at least. I'd really have felt bad if Denver was in and New England out because Denver does not belong in this year's playoffs.

I'm a little sick over Arizona and their late season slide backing into the playoffs on the NFC side... but, fortunately no clear team to feel like "missed out" with a better record over there so I'll live with that result.

On the record front too... I think Pittsburgh was 11-5 in the regular season the year they won it all recently... and I remember a Buffalo team 11-5 going to the game (losing to Dallas that year I think)... and last year's champ the Giants were 10-6 in the regular season.

Then again, the Patriots aren't the first 11-5 team to miss out.. and I also remember a really good 10-6 49ers team with Steve Young one year missing out.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

One telling statistic is that an 11-5 hasn't missed the playoffs in 23 years (1985 Broncos) - until this year.

The argument FOR an 8-8 team getting in via winning the division is that if you have a *killer* division, you're more likely to have records closer to .500 as the in-division teams would be beating each other up. However, Dan Marino pointed out on one of the talking-head shows that, since realignment and 4-team divisions, in-division games don't make up as much of the schedule.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djlong said:


> However, Dan Marino pointed out on one of the talking-head shows that, since realignment and 4-team divisions, in-division games don't make up as much of the schedule.


That's one of the things in the back of my mind as well.

The 5-team old-school (old for me anyway) divisions played 8 games in division, and 8 outside.

The new 4-team divisions play 6 in division, and 10 outside.

I've also brought up before the odd possibility of a team going 6-0 in division, but going 0-10 outside the division... and losing the division because someone else who was 3-3 or 4-2 in division had a better overall record.

While I agree overall record should be part of the scenario, it's arguable that if a team goes 6-0 in their division they should win their division (since they did it on the field). Fortunately I don't think that is too likely as for it to happen requires teams to be way more schizophrenic than they typically are. It'd be hard to go 6-0 against familiar division foes and then lose all 10 outside. Not impossible, but certainly improbable.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> And the coaching carousel begins Jets Eric Mangini, Lions Rob Marinneli, Browns Romeo Crennel all got the ax. Who will be next?


Broncos' Mike Shanahan is out after 14 seasons in Denver.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80dc4de7&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> Broncos' Mike Shanahan is out after 14 seasons in Denver.


per pft.com he got himself fired for refusing to fire his def. coord.

shanny may be angling for the chargers gig especially if norv is 1 & done it says.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

That's surprising because I had heard Shanahan and the Bronco's owner were very close. He'd be an interesting choice for the Jets to replace Mangini. So would Holmgren, if Favre decides to play another year. /steve


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Arizona Cardinals moving on


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Arizona Cardinals moving on


Yep,they will play the Giants next Sun. @ 1PM ET on FOX. 

http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/standings/playoffrace/bracket


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Yep,they will play the Giants next Sun. @ 1PM ET on FOX.
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/nfl/standings/playoffrace/bracket


Only if the Eagles lose. If the Eagles win, it will be Giants Eagles [email protected] 1pm ET


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Only if the Eagles lose. If the Eagles win, it will be Giants Eagles [email protected] 1pm ET


This is true.I based my prior post on the playoff tracker from CBS Sports.
CBS must be thinking the Vikings are going to win tomorrow. :sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> This is true.I based my prior post on the playoff tracker from CBS Sports.
> CBS must be thinking the Vikings are going to win tomorrow. :sure:


Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Indianapolis and San Diego are making a tough game of it, eh?!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

SD Chargers march on


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Both games were good today... the Indy/SanDiego game was the better of the two.

I was pleasantly surprised that Arizona brought their game today for the first time in several weeks! Though I was rooting for Atlanta, I wasn't disappointed in the quality of the game.

I would have been surprised if the late game didn't go as it did... Indy and San Diego both on a roll, coming back from losing records to make the playoffs, and they usually play each other tough. The rest of the AFC should probably be glad only one of these 2 teams could advance.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Both games were good today... the Indy/SanDiego game was the better of the two.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that Arizona brought their game today for the first time in several weeks! Though I was rooting for Atlanta, I wasn't disappointed in the quality of the game.
> 
> I would have been surprised if the late game didn't go as it did... Indy and San Diego both on a roll, coming back from losing records to make the playoffs, and they usually play each other tough. The rest of the AFC should probably be glad only one of these 2 teams could advance.


San Diego always plays Indy tough


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Two excellent games. NBC really lucked out. Hope today's are one-score games as well!

Sproles was unreal, wasn't he? /steve


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The AFC Divisional round is set for next weekend:
Ravens vs. Titans Sat. 1/10 at 4:30 PM ET on CBS.
Chargers vs. Steelers Sun. 1/11 at 4:45 PM ET on CBS.

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/28413196/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As crazy as it might sound... I wouldn't be surprised to see Ravens vs Chargers in the AFC championship.

I'll be rooting for the Titans... Pittsburgh vs San Diego is a toss-up to me since I like Pittsburgh but Rivers went to NC State so I've typically been pulling for ex-ACCers like him.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Divisional Playoffs

Saturday, Jan. 10
AFC: Baltimore at Tennessee, 4:30 p.m., CBS
NFC: Arizona at Carolina, 8:15 p.m., FOX

Sunday, Jan. 11
NFC: Philadelphia at N.Y. Giants, 1 p.m., FOX
AFC: San Diego at Pittsburgh, 4:45 p.m., CBS


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

why was the wildcard game sunday 4:30 but the divisional game this sunday 4:45 ?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Conference Championship games are now set for next Sunday:

*NFC*
Philadelphia @ Arizona,3 PM ET on FOX

*AFC*
Baltimore @ Pittsburgh,6:30 PM ET on CBS


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Conference Championship games are now set for next Sunday:
> 
> *NFC*
> Philadelphia @ *Arizona*,3 PM ET on FOX
> ...


winners in *bold*

yes i picked the cards. I like their chances at home. Defense is playing well and james is running very well.

i like the steelers. more experience at the qb position. the question here is which offensive line will handle the oppositions defense well enough to win.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> winners in *bold*
> 
> yes i picked the cards. I like their chances at home. Defense is playing well and james is running very well.


I was afraid of the Eagles and rightfully so. They've been arguably the hottest team in the league, since McNabb was benched and they wanted to run him and Andy Reid out of town. Ya, the Cardinals look good, but it wouldn't surprise me to see the the Eagles go all the way.

As much as it pains me to say it, I think between the Phils, the Eagles and the flyers, it's Philadelphia's year. /steve


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> I was afraid of the Eagles and rightfully so. They've been arguably the hottest team in the league, since McNabb was benched and they wanted to run him and Andy Reid out of town. Ya, the Cardinals look good, but it wouldn't surprise me to see the the Eagles go all the way.
> 
> As much as it pains me to say it, I think between the Phils, the Eagles and the flyers, it's Philadelphia's year. /steve


 what I pick and who I want to win are two different things. I'm going for the eagles to win it all too. I would like to see some vindication for mcanabb and reid


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> I was afraid of the Eagles and rightfully so. They've been arguably the hottest team in the league, since McNabb was benched and they wanted to run him and Andy Reid out.


i wouldnt say they were the hottest....they lost to the redskins in week 16 & were in trouble while the colts had won 9 in a row to close the season.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> i wouldnt say they were the hottest....they lost to the redskins in week 16 & were in trouble while the colts had won 9 in a row to close the season.


I hear ya. Just that they won 4 of the last 5 after everyone wrote them off and finished the regular season with a rout of a pretty good team.

If they beat the Cards, it should be a great defensive Superbowl against whoever survives in the AFC. Ravens - Steelers should be like a heavyweight prize fight.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This was made by Todd McFarlane, (of Spawn fame) LAST February http://www.azcentral.com/sports/heatindex/articles/2009/01/13/20090113p2main0114.html


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> yes i picked the cards. I like their chances at home. Defense is playing well and james is running very well.





rey_1178 said:


> what I pick and who I want to win are two different things. I'm going for the eagles to win it all too. I would like to see some vindication for mcanabb and reid


Unfortunately for Mcnabb and Reid, you were right about this one! /steve

PS: I agree with Aikman. They could have called pass interference on that 4th an 10.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats to the Cardinals and Steelers.
This may turn out to be a pretty good matchup. 
It looks like the Cards have peaked at the right time.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> Unfortunately for Mcnabb and Reid, you were right about this one! /steve
> 
> PS: I agree with Aikman. They could have called pass interference on that 4th an 10.


Cris Carter disagrees. (last night on NFL Network)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Cris Carter disagrees. (last night on NFL Network)


I can guess from your avatar what you thought! :lol:

Good luck, BTW. Be a nice story if Warner can do it again after all these years. /steve


----------



## stewdog1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Many years of anguish disappeared yesterday. By far the best day of my fanhood of the Cardinals since the mid 80s.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> I can guess from your avatar what you thought! :lol:
> 
> Good luck, BTW. Be a nice story if Warner can do it again after all these years. /steve


Gracias. BTW Jaworski agrees with Carter


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm going for Arizona.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The interference call/non-call wouldn't have been an issue if Philadelphia hadn't put only their laundry on the field for the first half. I don't know who those people were in the green and white uniforms, but they barely looked like football players, much less professional ones who were in a conference championship game.

In the 3rd quarter, the performance suggests that the real Donovan McNabb and others must have escaped their captors during halftime.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> Unfortunately for Mcnabb and Reid, you were right about this one! /steve
> 
> PS: I agree with Aikman. They could have called pass interference on that 4th an 10.


at least for now it looks like they're both staying so we'll see.


----------

